# Floating particles



## Marco_B (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey guys I'm seeing a collection of dust like particles floating in my tank. It's all grouped on one side due to the power head pushing the water. You can't really see it since the tank has a hood but it bothers me. Any suggestions on this?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No bubbles? Microbubbles?

In the water column or on the surface? On the surface could they be springtails?


----------



## Marco_B (Jul 30, 2015)

Not bubbles. Just floating particles on the surface. I readjusted the circulation pump and within a day it was cleared up. Easy fix!


----------



## poofacebananas (Apr 20, 2014)

Do you have some sort of mechanical filter to collect these particals??


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Feeding new life spectrum?  its a dirty food.

Same here. I just dont worry about it hehe


----------



## smoothie17 (Oct 2, 2015)

Just get a surface skimmer, or create surface agitation


----------

